# Running Sneakers



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

To those of you who have been thru a FT academy or in the military... can you reccomend a top quality pair of running sneakers that will get me thru the academy? I want to get a pair soon so i can break them in. There are so many out there to choose from... i have a $30 pair of Nike's now and my lower body gets tired after about 3 miles. I think i need more of a cushioning pair. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Brooks Beast


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

I love Adidas running sneakers. I have a pair that I've been using for about 5 months and their great.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Nike Shox 2:45 are great. I've had mine for almost 6 months now and I run 3-5 miles a day and the soles aren't even roughed up yet.

Nike Shox 2:45


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I like Reebok


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

Duct tape and bamboo works good :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

Try going to Marathon Sports store. They will measure your feet and check out your arch to make sure they give you the best sneaker possible. There are located in Boston, Cambridge, Brookline and Wellesley. I got my sneakers there for the academy and I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Go to a real running store. They will fit your foot to the right sneak and most of them have a trial period. If you go to a place at the mall you will end up buying from a 18 yearold kid that doesn't care and can't tell what type of sneak your running/foot style needs. 
Here is a list for some of them in the Mass area. Some places also give a LE discount just ask. Here is a link for other states. 
http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,5033,s6-52-70-0-1048,00.html#ma

Massachusetts

MARATHON SPORTS

671 Boylston Street

Boston, Massachusetts 02446

Phone: (617) 267-4774

Website: www.marathonsports.com

BILL RODGERS RUNNING CENTER

353-T N. Market Place

Boston, Massachusetts 02109

Phone: (617) 723-5612

Website: www.billrodgers.com

CITY SPORTS

1035 Commonwealth Avenue

Boston, MA 02215

Phone: 617-782-5121

Website: www.citysports.com

CITY SPORTS

480 Boylston Street

Boston, MA 02116

Phone: 617-267-3900

Website: www.citysports.com

BOSTON RUNNING COMPANY

121 Charles Street

Boston, MA 02114

Phone: (617) 723-2786

Email: [email protected]

CITY SPORTS

11 Bromfield Street

Boston, MA 02108

Phone: 617-423-2015

Website: www.citysports.com

MARATHON SPORTS

1638 Beacon St.

Brookline, Massachusetts 02445

Phone: (617) 735-9373

Website: www.marathonsports.com

MARATHON SPORTS

1654 Massachusetts Ave.

Cambridge, Massachusetts 02138-2708

Phone: (617) 354-4161

Website: www.marathonsports.com

CITY SPORTS

16 Dunster Street

Cambridge, MA 02138

Phone: 617-868-9232

Website: www.citysports.com

CITY SPORTS

1815 Massachusetts Avenue

Cambridge, MA 02138

Phone: 617-661-1666

Website: www.citysports.com

CITY SPORTS

37 Boylston Street

Chestnut Hill, MA 02467

Phone: 617-566-0220

Website: www.citysports.com

DAYS SPORTS

86 Huttleston Ave.

Fairhaven, Massachusetts 02719

Phone: (508) 997-9460

Website: -

BURT'S SPORTS SPECIALTY

850 Main St.

Falmouth, Massachusetts 02540

Phone: (508) 540-0644

Website: -

HANLON'S SHOES

378 Main St.

Hyannis, Massachusetts 02601

Phone: (508) 775-8877

Website: -

RUNNER'S EDGE

401 Main St.

Melrose, Massachusetts 02176

Phone: (781) 662-0091

Website: www.runedge.com

WHIRLAWAY SPORTS

500 Merrimac St.

Methuen, Massachusetts 01844

Phone: (978) 688-8356

Website: www.whirlawaysports.com

FRONT RUNNER

80-1/2 Main St.

Milford, Massachusetts 01757

Phone: (508) 634-8666

Website: -

YANKEE RUNNER

49 Pleasant Street

Newburyport, Massachusetts 01950

Phone: (978) 465-0977

Website: -

DB SPORTS

546 Kelley Blvd.

North Attleboro, Massachusetts 02760

Phone: (508) 695-4499

Website: -

RUNNER'SHOP

114 Main St.

Northampton, Massachusetts 01060-3160

Phone: (413) 586-1971

Website: -

ATHLETE'S CORNER

17 Columbia St., 1st Flr.

Swampscott, Massachusetts 01907

Phone: (781) 598-6580

Website: -

FAST FEET

231 Elm St.

W. Springfield, Massachusetts 01089

Phone: (413) 734-0955

Website: -

MARATHON SPORTS

255 Washington St.

Wellesley, Massachusetts 02181

Phone: (781) 237-0771

Website: www.marathonsports.com


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree with Marathon Sports. I used to run track in high school and that's where I went to get my sneakers. I went to the one in Brookline.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I am a new balance, the 805's are good. I hate Nike's. being over here i have to order all my shoes. this is the company i use they r great... they also have great email deals.

Road Runner Sports


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

for running shoes, Saucony worked best for me.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

Asics are really good, I got fitted for a pair at Marathon Sports when I went to the academy.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

I loved my Reebok DMX


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

New Balance got me thru boot camp


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

What works for one person may not work for another. Since you will be running A LOT in the academy you should really get fitted for this pair.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

biged86 @ Tue 07 Dec said:


> for running shoes, Saucony worked best for me.....


 :dito:  I have been using them for years.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree with Mendoza,

I have been Running long distance for 14 years high school and college and I have always had luck with Asics. They can be on the pricy side but well worth it. The Ascis Gel or 2011 are a good shoe I too would also goto Marathon Sports they would fit you and determine wich shoe is the best for you depending on what type of milage you would be doing .


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mizuno Running Sneakers are fantastic. I purchased a pair for about $100.00 for the FT Academy. I didn't mind spending the $$ because I am a firm believer of "you get what you pay for". Midway thru the Academy, I purchased a second pair for about the same price and I could not be happier with them. Both pairs held up great for all the abuse they took.

WWW.ROADRUNNERSPORTS.COM has a great selection of running shoes. I bought my second pair of Mizuno's there. They carry all of the top brands too.

Happy Sneaker Shopping!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Regarding Saucony's, there's an outlet store at the Wrentham outlets, and I got a pair (nice pair, very very comfortable) for $40. 

The only problem that I had with them was that the treds wore down very quickly.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

Dude, Follow the advice of the gentleman above "Zuke" I believe is his name. In addition, check out Runners World or the Running Times websites, they have tools that will help you choose a shoe.

There are many things to consider, weight, hight foot type etc. Also, look into a pair of training or cross training shoes. You'll do some obstacle course work and may get to use them for defensive tactics training (running shoes do not have the lateral support for those activities).

The big thing is to keep working out after you get on the job. A great deal of this job is presentation, I cringe when i see cops with "patrol butt'. they reflect poorly on us all and put fellow officers at risk. Their also the ones most likely to be out on disability.

Bottom line, don't play the "I don't have the time to work out game". Make it part of your job, it's worth your life isn't it?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Corporal Coulter (now lieutenant), who ran the PT part of the academy, told us to disregard "brand names": buy the sneaker that "feels" comfortable to you, regardless of who made it. I have used that advice and have never had a problem...


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I'm a New Balance or Saucony man myself. I run approx. 10-14 mi a week and have had no problems w/ either brand. Find something that is comfortable and durable, just let the sales person know that you will be running a lot and they should be able to assist you w/ finding a nice pair of high milage shoes. You will be running a lot!

It also helps if you know if your a low or high impact style of runner too.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Reebok Canton Corporate Store Holiday Shopping Event

50% OFF EVERYTHING

December 11 (Today, 0900-1800) &amp; December 12 (Sunday, 1000-1800)

Location: Reebok World HQ
1895 JW Foster Blvd
Canton, MA 
781-401-5560

This is ONLY valid at the above location, NOT at any of their outlet stores.

Just got back from there a while ago. Most walking shows (better quality, DMX) were tagged $70 and thus cost $35 out-the-door. Strictly limited to what they have at their on-site warehouse.

Although we got a postcard, you do NOT need any coupon to purchase and get the discount. This is an event that they only run 1-2x/year.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Just thought i'd post that I had an excelent experience at Marathon Sports in Boston. Went there today to get a pair of sneakers so I can start the SEAL training program and for the academy. The guy analyzed my feet and narrowed my choice down to 2 sneakers. I haven't ran in them yet but they fit perfectly otherwise. Even gave me a discount since I told him i was using them for the academy. Definitley worth a look to those looking for a good fitting pair of sneaks...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

What kind did you end up getting? I recently got a pair of Asics GT 2090's and I love them.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I got the Asics GT-2100. I think they are a newer version of the 2090's.... they feel like they belong on my feet. Can't wait to try them out for a run. It was between them and a pair of Saucony's and the asics just had a better feel


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah the 2100's came out about a week before I bought my 2090's so I got my sneeks real cheap. But they are amazing. I usually have to wear orthodics with any shoes I'm wearing...These have the best inserts in the world. Such a good choice!


----------

